# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  problme de changement de valeur d'une variable

## Mondhir01

bonjour


j'utilise pyqt

j'ai deux stations connectes avec le mode udp ave QtNetwork et Qudpsocket


station 1:

----------------------------------
class communication()



```

```

-------------------------------

le station 2 envoie des messages

lors l'xcution dans la station 1: 

nombre de message = 1
nombre de message = 2
nombre de message = 3
nombre de message = 4
nombre de message = 5

l'xcution est normale.

----------------------------

le problme est le suivant:
j'ai ajout la boocle suivant dant la station 1: 
--------------------


```

```

--------------------
l'xcution est comme suite :

nombre de message = 0
nombre de message = 0
nombre de message = 0
nombre de message = 0
nombre de message = 0
.....
.....


le variable cmt.nbr_message n'est pas incrment !!!!

malgr la station 2  envoie des messages


et aussi je synchronis l'accer au variable cmt.nbr_message par lock de module thrad (aquire et relaise)
dans la boucle while et dans processPendingDatagrams mais aussi le mme problme



meri

----------

